# Stolen, broken and returned



## meatwagon45 (Oct 10, 2010)

About a week ago, I posted in a thread that my father managed to break a brand new chain that I put on our shindawia saw. I was talking to him last night and he said that because of his back problems he had not run a saw in years. He was aware of the broken chain and asked the 2 other guys who use our tools if they did it. Neither of them would lie about it and neither did it. It appears that our neighbor "barrowed" the saw and broke it then returned it without saying a word. 

Even though my father will never see this site (doesn't use Internet) I want to apologize for blaming him for breaking the saw.


----------



## anysawpat (Oct 14, 2010)

Time to have a talk with your neighbor:monkey:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 14, 2010)

meatwagon45 said:


> Even though my father will never see this site (doesn't use Internet) I want to apologize for blaming him for breaking the saw.





Good on ya!


----------



## meatwagon45 (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, our neighbor struck again!!

This weekend, I've been cleaning out our barn so I can put some equipment away for the winter. Right infront of the door, I stacked 2 plastic drums and put a steel drum next to it. All were placed empty. As I was cleaning, I grabbed the steel drum to move it and *walla!* ITS FULL OF DRAIN OIL!! Little pecker next door has been dumping his oil on our property so he doesnt have to get rid of it. I was furious! The bottom of the drum is bowed so I cannot move it until it is empty. So, I move on... take down the top plastic drum and put it away. Grab the bottom plastic drum and guess what- FULL OF DRAIN OIL!!! AGAIN! I have about 100+/- gallons of this peckers waste oil that I now have to get rid of. 

I think its time for a guard dog and a survaillance camera - so I can watch him get eaten by the dog.


----------



## Stihlverado (Oct 17, 2010)

meatwagon45 said:


> Well, our neighbor struck again!!
> 
> This weekend, I've been cleaning out our barn so I can put some equipment away for the winter. Right infront of the door, I stacked 2 plastic drums and put a steel drum next to it. All were placed empty. As I was cleaning, I grabbed the steel drum to move it and *walla!* ITS FULL OF DRAIN OIL!! Little pecker next door has been dumping his oil on our property so he doesnt have to get rid of it. I was furious! The bottom of the drum is bowed so I cannot move it until it is empty. So, I move on... take down the top plastic drum and put it away. Grab the bottom plastic drum and guess what- FULL OF DRAIN OIL!!! AGAIN! I have about 100+/- gallons of this peckers waste oil that I now have to get rid of.
> 
> I think its time for a guard dog and a survaillance camera - so I can watch him get eaten by the dog.



Does he by chance garden??:monkey:


----------



## meatwagon45 (Oct 17, 2010)

I wish.. but he does have a pool...


----------



## Stihlverado (Oct 17, 2010)

meatwagon45 said:


> I wish.. but he does have a pool...



 I like the way you think!!


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 18, 2010)

i would dump out back or his property or somewhere inside and then call the state after you get the barrels cleaned up. 
A costly clean up price and he wont do it again.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Oct 18, 2010)

Sounds like the time to dump a bucket of snakes into his crawl space.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Oct 21, 2010)

Put a squirrel in his mailbox.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 21, 2010)

Go talk to the neighbor.

Be cool about it.
Wait until after he plays the jackass, and you have to tell him he's no longer welcome. Then break the seal on a can of nasty if you have to.

Just remember he's there 24/7 next to your dad, and you aren't.

Call around. Sometimes the county Ag extension can point you to somebody that will pick up the waste drain oil for free.

New locks on the Barn sound like they are in order at the very least.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Stihlverado (Oct 21, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Go talk to the neighbor.
> 
> Be cool about it.
> Wait until after he plays the jackass, and you have to tell him he's no longer welcome. Then break the seal on a can of nasty if you have to.
> ...


And a game camera catching him doing it!!


----------



## meatwagon45 (Oct 21, 2010)

Stihlverado said:


> And a game camera catching him doing it!!



Already put in 500 watt lights on a motion sensor

I have been playing it cool with this guy. Part of the reason I am cleaning out this barn is so I can close the doors. He has been told in the past when other tools have "disappeared" that he is not welcome to shop on our property. I wouldn't start anything with him without my father knowing/approving. In the end, this kid is a dirtbag who doesn't care about others or their property. He's too stupid to take very good advise and as crooked as they come


----------



## brnchbrkr (Nov 11, 2010)

Haven't tried this one...

http://www.menards.com/main/search....ype=allItems&cid=1307&ipp=20&sortby=bestMatch


----------



## TumblebugTaylor (Nov 26, 2010)

yeah you could get up to 45 cents a gallon for that waste oil. We burn our own waste oil at work i na clean burn heater. I have a friend that has an oil pick up service to. 


I have a neighbor that borrowed my 5 foot disc an didnt grease it ran it all day for a deer plot then returned it with a tube ofgrease. I was hot over this. Said he didnt have time to grease it. Not as bad as the 5 foot flail mower I bought for 20 bucks one time. It was a 1200 dollar mower new. This man i know that has a bunch of buddies came home to his neighbor who borrowed his flail mower thinking it was tiller. He tried to till his garden with a 1200 rpm mower. I put a set of teeth and and clevises on it and use it alot now.


----------



## jimbojango (Dec 11, 2010)

I sell waste oil heaters for a living, you have about 4 days worth of shop heat already in front of you! just make sure and buy an Energy Logic. Easiest to clean, easiest to service, easiest to install.


----------



## meatwagon45 (Dec 13, 2010)

Actually, the oil was pretty easy to get rid of. I had an oil tank that I cut in half. I put it on the property line next to his green firewood for sale. I tossed in a few dozen pieces of his wood and poured in his oil. Dropped in a road flare and let him work in a warm environment. He wasn't too happy but I felt he should benefit from the fuel that he didn't want any more. From what I hear, his customers were not too pleased to get wood that stunk of burnt motor oil and I have not received any more of his crap since


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Dec 25, 2010)

I DONT HAVE THIS ISSUE DUE TO HAVING EIGHT RED HEALERS....BUT I WOULD GET A STARTERS PISTOL FULL OF BLANKS AND A HELLFIRE TRIGGER THE ELECTRIC ONE AND WIRE IT TO A MOTION DETECTOR.... THAT AUGHT TO SCARE THE CRAP OUT OF HIM....OR IF YOU HOOK IT UP INSIDE THE BARN JUST USE LIVE AMMO.LOL:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## retired redneck (Dec 30, 2010)

His pool would a good place for his oil,


----------



## boltonranger (Jan 3, 2011)

meatwagon45 said:


> Actually, the oil was pretty easy to get rid of. I had an oil tank that I cut in half. I put it on the property line next to his green firewood for sale. I tossed in a few dozen pieces of his wood and poured in his oil. Dropped in a road flare and let him work in a warm environment....



You're a clever guy 'Meat.
-br


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jan 7, 2011)

just for clarity tell your neighbor he is not welcome on your property and document the conversation, post no trespassing signs (maybe a message about survivors will be prosecuted, etc.), install game cameras (where they can't be easily gotten to by the scumbag), a trip-wire with a surprise (doesn't have to be lethal but can be fun like a tipping 5-gallon bucket full of (insert your favorite flavor)), put date-stamped picture in your photo album and send copy to local gendarme and prosecuting attorney with previous documentation. i'm assuming that there is currently no hope that you will ever have an amicable relationship with the neighbor. if there is that hope might want to try reasoning first. course i would have an equalizer with me. hope it ends well.


----------



## rrausch (Jan 14, 2011)

Somebody's gotta be burning waste oil around where you are. I'd definitely lock the barn, but I'd sell the waste oil if I could. BTU's are BTU's.


----------



## climber17 (Feb 8, 2011)

sounds like my parents neighbor who has lived in the area longer. hes a self ordained preacher who had a dog that killed my parents chickens. caught the dog with a dead chicken and dropped it dead at his front door with a .270 dog problem solved. put holes in all his collection pails and the oil wont have a chance to make it your way. a Healer or austrailian sheppard on a runner along the property line during the times you are not at home may be a smart idea along with contacting the police.


----------

